# a banner ad for...Stuart Sweet?



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

What's this I see? It's a banner ad at the top of the page for our own *Stuart Sweet*, advertising his design services. Wow.

It took me by surprise the first time I saw it out of the corner of my eye, and I had to refresh the page a few times to get it back, but yes, there it is:



The ad links to this page from Stuart's website. Here's the home page.

Very cool. I wonder what services other mods should advertise?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I saw that the other day on redh.com...

Now we have his phone number if we need something, or if we want to report spam! :lol:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

He does great work


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

He's better looking than I thought he'd be.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, the owner of the site is being very kind and letting me advertise as I seek to build up my freelance work. Please send me an e-mail at the address in the link if I can help you in any way.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sweet! 

:sure:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I noticed tonight that the changed the picture on his banner. I like it!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So thats what you look like. Its always nice to put a name with a face. Or is that a face with a name?

Cool site.


----------

